# black & tans



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Are black & tan's hard to breed for?
I am looking for a black & tan longcoat female (like LadyBelle1's Flower) and am having a hard time locating one. I'm not in a big hurry to find one... just looking to see what's available.
It looks like I'm going to have a difficult search when I'm ready. :shock: I guess it's a good thing I'm starting now.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i looked for a year for a black and tan lh man and couldnt find one 

good luck on your search


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> i looked for a year for a black and tan lh man and couldnt find one
> 
> good luck on your search


Great, thanks for the encouragement!! ha ha, just kidding!! :lol: 
well.. the search is ON!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

lol sorry didnt mean it like that if i would have found one i wouldnt have austin hehe 

i was searching before for you and came up empty  

*"good things come to those who wait "*


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

My Tito is tri-colored and he was pretty hard to find... It took me a few months. Search the net like mad, it worked for me!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I never knew they'd be so popular! I'll let you know if I come across one


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, I FOUND my tri-colored Bella and her markings and coloring is beautiful. I didn't know I found a gold mine :lol: I didn't search, I wasn't even looking for another dog, she just showed up on my mom's porch Thanksgiving day. I wish it were that easy for everyone!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to say black&tan is my favorite color as well. Just to get you some idea how beautiful they can be. :wink: This is Coco, one of Billie's friends:
http://www.moj-album.com/album/1504634/?os=1504706
http://www.moj-album.com/album/1504634/?os=1504715
And this is Billie's other friend Nacho:
http://magic.moj-album.com/album/1577390/?os=1577683
Coco is one of the most beautiful chihuahuas I've ever seen (quite good at showing as well :wink: ) and Nacho is a complete love as well!! Such a baby boy......


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Aww love the pics, Ory&C, Nacho looks a lot like my Bella in a pint size way


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

i got two tri color they just fell into my lap!!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I have two black and tan. I thought that they were rare but if you go to puppyfind.com there are actually quite a few of them. 

My Lola is pregnant and due in three weeks. She was bred with a blue and tan, so we will see what we have. Maybe a black and tan female>????


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah I never knew they were hard to find, in fact I thought they were one of the common ones!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i almost got a male black and tan instead of vienna ......but i prefered another girl , because Cosmo is already such a handfull ;-)

but she's looking for a longhaired black and tan wich can be quite rare i think !

Ory ; beautiful pics :shock: 

xxx


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

When our two were bred the daddy is cream and white and the female is black and tan with white markings and 3 out 4 puppis came out black/tan with the white markings...the last one my little Nikolai is chocolate/tan with white markings. It would seem from the breeding that we had that the black/tan was the more dominant gene.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

romeo is a smooth black and tan which in the uk took me way way way over a year to find- but longcoat im not sure of. :? :wave: 
Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

iv just been offered pick of a litter of 4 black and tan babies awwww they are soooo cute

when i was looking for another long coat though i found it sooo hard to find a black and tan litrally impossible then after i got hunni i see tons advertised its just the way of the world lol


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

You may need to wait a little longer since you can't breed chihuahuas for coat color but you'll find yourself one. We have a black, white & tan named Beamer and his brother is a Sable, only 2 born in the litter.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> iv just been offered pick of a litter of 4 black and tan babies awwww they are soooo cute
> 
> when i was looking for another long coat though i found it sooo hard to find a black and tan litrally impossible then after i got hunni i see tons advertised its just the way of the world lol


awwwwwwww vik seriously!!!!! colthams? wow smooth or long? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il pm ya stef


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

It took me ages to find a black and tan shorthaired girl.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Angelab said:


> Well, I FOUND my tri-colored Bella and her markings and coloring is beautiful. I didn't know I found a gold mine :lol: I didn't search, I wasn't even looking for another dog, she just showed up on my mom's porch Thanksgiving day. I wish it were that easy for everyone!


You stink!  (just kidding!!)
I wish I could be that lucky!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

hope it works out.

I didn't realize they were so rare either.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

im sure most of you already know my little elmo, but for those of you who don't here he is!! He is a crozz smooth coat chi


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I found and delivered AEROMarley's tri color, Tito, to her who is part LH...if you look at the pics, he's not quite smooth coated. I am in North Carolina and could give your name to the person we got Tito from.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> My Tito is tri-colored and he was pretty hard to find... It took me a few months. Search the net like mad, it worked for me!


My Tito is Tri too!!  Although finding him wasn't that hard.  We got lucky. My good friend paid for half as a Christmas present. An EEARLY one!  We got him in September. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey. What do ya know! She already said that! LOL! I'll put a pic here for ya.  This is probably the best pic I have of him that shows his hair length. If you look around his face ( the sides of his neck and inside his ears) you can see that he's not smooth. When Peanut&Pepper told me about him, the breeder was saying he was going to be LH, but then by the time she gave him to me, she said he wasn't. But his hair just keeps getting longer and longer!!! It would be a good option for you.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

my best friend has a male chi that looks just like a rotty. He is the exact colors, but she got him for christmas years ago. I will keep my eye out, they are sooooo cute.

If I could I would get more chihuahuas!!!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have 2 tris actually I didnt want another tri because I have Lady P. but I wound up with blaze because the other two in the litter i really didnt care for the markings he is going to be my show baby


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lilo is a black and tan, tri-color. But, she was free and I didn't have to search lol. She's also smooth coat. I would LOVE a long coat of ANY color! Good luck with your search


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Weazle kinda fell into my lap. I got him from a friend of a friend. However I have seen several ads in our local paper that have mentioned black and tans.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Weazle is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I love Black & Tans :love7:
But this one is my favourite:

Grace from Kristy's Pride kennel :love6:

She's so precious !!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is stunning!! :shock:


----------

